# Spanish Flamenco dance with German lyrics



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi guys.

This is my first song in German so please be gentle about my pronunciation. The song is "Meine Lippen, sie küssen so heiss" from the Opera "Giuditta" by Frans Lehar. I hope you enjoy the performance.
The story and English lyrics are in the description.


----------

